# The Very Best of Acoustic Alchemy



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I have just got hold of a copy of this album which can be had quite cheaply, but if you like the acoustic guitar you'll love this album, sounds great through my system and have always loved the guitar and they are a great musicians producing some excellent recordings!

 The Very Best of Acoustic Alchemy


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

I recently went to a live show of theirs, I was able to grab a beer with the band afterwards and get my CD signed. An awesome night.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Dave Upton said:


> I recently went to a live show of theirs, I was able to grab a beer with the band afterwards and get my CD signed. An awesome night.


Very jealous Dave :crying:

Seriously though I'd love to hear them live and since the first post have obtained quite a few more of there albums now!


----------

